# Grouper, AJ and Sleeping Sharks 10/27



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Made 3 dives south of Pensacola Pass. Shot Gag and Scamp Grouper, Black Snapper and Amberjack. Dove a Barge, Live Bottom and a tank. Came upon 2 Reef sharks with their heads tucked into the rock ledges. Think they were sleeping. The Gags were 22 and 28 inches.

http://vimeo.com/31284778


----------



## The Drizz (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice job there, Steve


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Great video steve.. Whats up with those sharks?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Great shooting and vid, thanks for sharing!


----------



## harrytgibson (Jul 10, 2011)

Great Video, thanks for sharing. What model speargun are you using?


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

harrytgibson said:


> Great Video, thanks for sharing. What model speargun are you using?


Ocean Rhino RX5


----------



## SlingShaft (Apr 25, 2010)

*Nice vid!*

Just giving my thumbs up to a nice vid! :thumbup: 

Lew


----------



## phukbp (Jun 13, 2010)

*video?*

Hey man, great video. What type of video editing software do you use? I have a go pro that shoots good vid but haven't found any good editing software to post vids up on the net. Thanks


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

phukbp said:


> Hey man, great video. What type of video editing software do you use? I have a go pro that shoots good vid but haven't found any good editing software to post vids up on the net. Thanks


Thanks for the comment. I just use windows movie maker. Windows movie maker live is also a good program. Also like Vimeo.com for posting. With Youtube you seem to give away some of the quality. Good Luck. And post some of your video!


----------



## Mattatoar (Apr 30, 2008)

I just got a Go Pro from my wife last week. What mount did you use? I'm dying to get video while slinging steel.

Did you try mounting it on the gun?


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Mattatoar said:


> I just got a Go Pro from my wife last week. What mount did you use? I'm dying to get video while slinging steel.
> 
> Did you try mounting it on the gun?


I have it mounted to a helmet. Put it on the gun when I first got it but did not like having it on there. Here is a link to a vid with it on the gun. Notice the noise from the gun. http://vimeo.com/14818119

Sent you a pm with link to helmet mount.


----------



## Mattatoar (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks for the links. The videos are very entertaining and the MAKO site was very interesting. 

Helmet? I see what you have and I'm not sure I'd like that for myself but I might.

The noise is from the gun mount? I'm confused as to what would make that sound. I like the perspective from the gun though. I wonder if it could be insulated to prevent the noise.... whatever it is!

I went to MAKO last night and ordered the gun mountings and flat lens. I guess I will give it a try on the gun and then see how that works for me.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

great job steve! This is Tim, Adams friend from the other day!


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

I love the videos man. Thanks. What kinda camera do you use? The clarity is good.


----------

